# What jobs require Arab natives in Singapore?



## Horus_88 (Mar 11, 2014)

He all,

I'm an Egyptian currently in Dubai and looking forward to work in Singapore, I'm wondering what jobs in Singapore requires Arabic speakers there ? I'm in HR currently...

Thanks


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

To answer the question _in your subject line_, there are a very few jobs, notably diplomats from certain Arab countries who are posted to Singapore.

To answer the question _in your post_ is almost tautological: anybody who needs to speak Arabic, e.g. Arabic interpreters, instructors in the Arabic language, broadcast journalists posted to Singapore who report in Arabic, and so on.

These answers seem pretty obvious, don't they?


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

There is a slowly declining Arab minority in Singapore, which was prevalent in the textile trade and, curiously, in hawker centre's "Sarabat" (=drinks) stalls. Maybe pickung up from this is an option for you?


----------



## Horus_88 (Mar 11, 2014)

thanks for your replies, yeah some are quite obvious of course


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

but allowing a foreigner to run a drink stall ?

unlikely as of now

plus, most Arab translations are done by locals well versed in Arabic

for that matter Malaysia maybe a better choice for all things Arabic considering the large influx of Middle east investments and tourists!!

plus Malaysia is easy to get residency if you are a Muslim!


----------

